# *Rotatugs*



## Juan de Basagoiti (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who might shed info on the latest? design of tugboat? I believe it is designed to work in confined waterways,i.e. narrow docks or shipyards, perhaps in Holland. I've seen a short video somewhere showing the vessel's capabilities, literally dancing in the waves! I have thought to make a model of same and 'shunt' our local club's efforts into 'dock'.!!!! D)>


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Juan,
I think you may be looking for information on the Rotor Tug - CLICK HERE
Steve


----------



## Juan de Basagoiti (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve,I now have a problem with 'Acrobat' download which I'll get sorted shortly. Hopefully, the info will be what I need! Many thanks. Juan


----------

